# Gunfight at the DC Corral (AKA Wizards WTF???)



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Update: Arenas charged, possible plea bargain in the works*

*Guns in his locker WTH!!!*



> Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas stored unloaded firearms in a container in his locker, according to the team, and the NBA is looking into the situation.
> 
> The Wizards issued a statement Thursday night saying there was no ammunition in the locked container, and Arenas and the team have notified authorities and the league.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Is that a serious question? Of course he is crazy.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

You can't be Agent Zero unless you're packing some heat.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

When you read the whole story it doesn't look like nearly as big as big a deal as when you just read the headlines. He took the gun there with the intention of handing it over to the team's security personell because he decided he didn't want them in the house with his kids. Now he certainly broke the rules and he's probably going to lose a game, but that should be about it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Funnily enough, that's like the least crazy reason to have a gun in your locker. If that's true, and he did hand them over, he shouldn't be punished for this.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

disagree. he SHOULD be punished, just not as harsh. bringing a gun to an arena is a stupid thing to do.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

I agree that he should be punished, and also agree it shouldn't be harsh. A small fine, maybe half a game's pay? If he were suspended for a game it'd be a missed game + a whole game's pay, so half a game's pay is 1/4 of the punishment. He made a very very minor bad judgement call (unloaded guns in the arena, with no ammunition around) in the middle of making a very good judgement call (getting the guns out of his house and away from his children, AND turning them over to the right sort of people).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

i think he should get more than one game, and i think the league will go through with it. it hasw to set a precedence, to kind of send a message to other players in the league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

But he took the gun to the arena to give it to the team's security personnel so it wasn't at his home with his kids. How else is he going to give it to security? It was unloaded and bringing it to the arena was the easiest thing to do.

Simply saying, "He brought a gun to the lockerroom!!!" is a ridiculous straw-man form of what actually happened.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Its ridiculous to think that was the only way to properly dispose of a firearm...I call bull****.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

its not the only way, but when you see the team's security personnel every day, its the easiest way.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

i dont see the big deal, he did the responsible thing. If I go turn in a gun to the police station that I've been holding, I doubt anybody is calling me crazy


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

he's crazay!!!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Well hes not crazy, he just made a bad decision by bringing the guns to the arena (although good intentions). Please hes done more good than harm in the D.C. area. A couple of games suspension and a games pay should be the penalty.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

he's crazay!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



Marcus13 said:


> i dont see the big deal, he did the responsible thing. If I go turn in a gun to the police station that I've been holding, I doubt anybody is calling me crazy


That wouldn't be crazy. If you took it to your office and gave it to the head of security that would be crazy.

Gilbert, he so crazy!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



Jamel Irief said:


> That wouldn't be crazy. If you took it to your office and gave it to the head of security that would be crazy.
> 
> Gilbert, he so crazy!


Better than going down the highway 100+ miles per hour than be caught with them loaded in a car, now thats crazy. You guys are overreacting. Find something else to talk about.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

yes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Why didn't he just throw them over a bridge...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



byrondarnell66 said:


> Better than going down the highway 100+ miles per hour than be caught with them loaded in a car, now thats crazy. You guys are overreacting. Find something else to talk about.


True. But stabbing someone is also not as bad as shooting someone in the head!

You're an idiot if you do either.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

So it wasn't about his daughter? Did he bring it to flash at J Critt?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-arenasprobe123109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

J Critt? :laugh:


I'm still shocked he brought weapons to the arena in the first place. What sort of justification is there for him to have them at the arena? If you don't want your kids finding out you had guns then don't purchase one, it's pretty simple.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

*Link*



> An NBA investigation into Washington Wizards star Gilbert Arenas’(notes) possession of guns inside the team’s locker room has been linked to a confrontation with teammate Javaris Crittenton(notes), multiple sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The league’s ongoing probe hopes to determine whether Arenas had accessed any of his unloaded firearms while engaged in the dispute prior to a team practice at the Verizon Center on Dec. 21 in Washington. Tensions between Arenas and Crittenton escalated because of a festering disagreement between the two players, sources said.
> 
> Arenas told reporters on Tuesday the District of Columbia police also are investigating the circumstances under which he brought the guns to the arena. The D.C. police issued a statement on Wednesday saying they were assisting the U.S. Attorney’s Office in a joint investigation into “an allegation that weapons were located inside a locker room at the Verizon Center.” The statement did not name any individuals.



Looks like Gil pulled a gun on Crittenton


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Why can't Arenas do what a gazillion other responsible people with children do with guns in their house, and a) put them in hard/impossible to reach places (for the kids), b) hide them, or c) .... both! I think the fact that he pulled a gun on Crittenton is enough to wipe out the pretty weak 'I don't want them with my kids' excuse. Alternatively, maybe it shows how dumb he is, if his constant un-backed smack talking and the 'Hibachi' garbage didn't drive that point home already.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

OK, Arenas is ****ing crazy. Get this clown out of the NBA.


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

If he shoots his gun like free throws at the end of a close game, no one has anything to worry about.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

what a *******...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

Also, I wonder if the investigation turns out to be true what kind of punishment is in order from both the league and local authorities. I know DC has VERY tight gun control laws but I dont know the extent of the punishments available. What I wonder is if we have another Plaxico case here? 

Jail time?
Fine? 
Suspension?

This is getting ugly, and getting ugly real fast...

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/nba_gunpoint_R52AnT76DRgTSuVKDQ8XBO


> *Wizards Gilbert Arenas and Javaris Crittenton pull pistols on each other*
> 
> 
> Guess they're still the Bullets at heart.
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

Damn, I didn't think his original story of keeping the firearm away from his daughter was true, but I didn't think it would be this serious...


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*

HB already posted this in the other Gilbert Arenas thread. I don't know if you mods give a damn about it or not but it might be worth merging since the other one already has a couple of pages to boot.

As for the news; its making more and more sense why the Wizards were trying to swap Arenas for McGrady. After all the dumb **** Delonte West got himself into there are still players willing to grab some of that firearm media attention for themselves? And on top of all that bull**** its about not paying up a GAMBLING DEBT?!

Wizards are one ****ty organization to let this happen; Arenas and Crittenton should be suspended or removed from the league for drawing guns on eachother like that. Wtf.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*



Jakain said:


> HB already posted this in the other Gilbert Arenas thread. I don't know if you mods give a damn about it or not but it might be worth merging since the other one already has a couple of pages to boot.
> 
> As for the news; its making more and more sense why the Wizards were trying to swap Arenas for McGrady. After all the dumb **** Delonte West got himself into there are still players willing to grab some of that firearm media attention for themselves? And on top of all that bull**** its about not paying up a GAMBLING DEBT?!
> 
> Wizards are one ****ty organization to let this happen; Arenas and Crittenton should be suspended or removed from the league for drawing guns on eachother like that. Wtf.


A couple of pages? It's only 23 posts bro, that's not even half a page. 

But back on topic, this is pretty ****ing ridiculous. Arenas was always betting on three point shootouts and stuff with fellow teammates (I think it was Stevenson, maybe Wagner too). I'm pretty sure I've heard him talk about it himself. Highly doubting that was the case here (did I just burn J Critt?), but with that in mind it's just odd to imagine Gil not just paying up when he lost. I wonder how serious the bets were.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Bad way to start the new year for the NBA and the Wiz, its going to be talked about A LOT!

Its just surprising that Mr Gang affiliated wasn't involved in any of this


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

I think that rich people can't be crazy, they're eccentric.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Agent Zero pulled out on J Critt?*



Jakain said:


> HB already posted this in the other Gilbert Arenas thread. I don't know if you mods give a damn about it or not but it might be worth merging since the other one already has a couple of pages to boot.


Most of 'us mods' have no control of the NBA Forum, only our boards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

So apparently these morons are willing to throw down with one another over a gambling debt. That's amazing, especially for Arenas. How could he have possibly won or lost enough money to upset him? Maybe he's been hanging out with Shimmy in the casinos and needs the money.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

What's Crittenton talking about? He's _everybody's_ punk. 

Guy's one of the worst players in the league.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



HB said:


> Bad way to start the new year for the NBA and the Wiz, its going to be talked about A LOT!
> 
> Its just surprising that *Mr Gang affiliated* wasn't involved in any of this


Butler?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Not crazy. Just a moron. :smackalot:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

I knew it was bull**** from the start...Gilbert is just an idiot.

Anyone that said he was doing the "responsible thing" is probably just as stupid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Both are morons.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



Floods said:


> Butler?


DeSean 'Gang tats on my face' Stevenson


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

I'm interested in seeing how the league is going to handle this. There is no way they aren't going to put the hammer down after an incident like this one, inexplicable. Winning basketball games should be the least of which the Wizards are concerned about right now because it sure looks like they were trying to hide what actually happened.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



croco said:


> *I'm interested in seeing how the league is going to handle this. There is no way they aren't going to put the hammer down after an incident like this one*, inexplicable. Winning basketball games should be the least of which the Wizards are concerned about right now because it sure looks like they were trying to hide what actually happened.


Ditto.
If the reports are accurate, i expect a long suspension and a stiff fine.
And deservengly so.
Heck, if it's not the league, the team itself is obliged to punish the player one way or the other: bringing guns to the ballclub? WTF?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

If I were in charge of the Wizards I might be looking for a way to wriggle out of that damned contract. I wonder if they put in a clause about committing felonies or something like that. It's quite possible that the contract contains some language which didn't allow this sort of stupidity.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

ban the *** clown for the season. bringing guns to the arena under his original premise was bad enough, this just takes things to an entirely new level.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

i also find it so funny that gilbert was trying to turn a new leaf in the sense that he was trying to avoid the media.... and look where hes at now. dudes a joke and should be treated as such


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



Diable said:


> If I were in charge of the Wizards I might be looking for a way to wriggle out of that damned contract. I wonder if they put in a clause about committing felonies or something like that. It's quite possible that the contract contains some language which didn't allow this sort of stupidity.


The morals clause, more or less. Players are responsible for keeping themselves in condition and position to play. So if he's convicted of a felony and gets actual jail time the Wiz can void the deal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



PauloCatarino said:


> Ditto.
> If the reports are accurate, i expect a long suspension and a stiff fine.
> And deservengly so.
> Heck, if it's not the league, the team itself is obliged to punish the player one way or the other: bringing guns to the ballclub? WTF?


He needs a Ron Artest suspension. Not just for this incident but to lessen that overpaid contract.

I don't always buy into off-court behavior stories but Gilbert is one that I definitely bought into. The atmosphere in that locker room has always been dreadful and I've always felt that the injuries were something guys wanted to happen so they could escape the team.

Shooting guys with paintball guns, throwing peoples' clothes in the bathtub, fights in practice, etc. That's just an unprofessional and destructive environment. I think Gilbert tries to bring others down to mask his own faults. This is exactly why I said the Wizards wouldn't be very good this year.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

pure and utter, madness.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

That's a season suspension if it's true. You don't ****ing pull a gun on someone. But wtf are both of them doing with guns at ready? Seriously wtf? I knew the original story was bull****, but I thought he just had it hanging around because he thinks he's thug. Instead, it turns out he's a gigantic ****ing moron.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

But this is so weird. Why the heck didn't the Wiz suspend them both back when it happened? That's more than conduct detrimental to the team, this guy is one of your team captains.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

This seems like the sort of thing you should be able to void a contract over.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

I'm not that familiar with the US legal system, but it would appear to me that this is a legal issue if true and not something the NBA can handle internally.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

Jesus how stupid can you be?? You signed a ****ing 111 million dollar contract and you not only put yourself in position to lose it by having the gun in the locker room to begin with but you pull it out over a gambling problem with some scrub. The Wizards are probably praying that the US attorney files charges now


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*

He found out Shaq was bangin his wife/girlfriend....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Is Gilbert Arenas crazy?*



croco said:


> I'm not that familiar with the US legal system, but it would appear to me that this is a legal issue if true and not something the NBA can handle internally.


Plaxico now has a cellmate?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



> The Wizards had what I can only imagine was a wonderfully relaxing practice today in D.C., just as the world caught wind of the allegations Gilbert Arenas pulled a gun on teammate Javaris Crittenton inside the Wizards locker room two weeks ago. Arenas has admitted to housing guns in his locker at the Verizon Center, and D.C. law enforcement officials are investigating the alleged stand-off between Arenas and Crittenton, and whether Arenas violated laws at any point.
> 
> The New York Post had today's most vivid telling of the alleged December 21 stand-off between the Wizards. In its story, the newspaper reported that Crittenton confronted Arenas for an unpaid gambling debt. Arenas then drew a firearm from his locker, which led to Crittenton pulling his own weapon.
> 
> ...


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/01/01/gilbert-arenas-denies-he-pulled-a-gun-on-teammate/


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

What a great way to start off the new year


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Imagine if all NBA players had guns in their lockers.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

This will cost him about $70 million because he is going to get convicted of a felony since he already admitted to it in public and the NBA will suspend him followed by the Wizards voiding his contract.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

There needs to be some way that Agent Zero & Ronnie Postal become teammates. That would be the greatest team of all time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



MemphisX said:


> This will cost him about $70 million because he is going to get convicted of a felony since he already admitted to it in public and the NBA will suspend him followed by the Wizards voiding his contract.


Wait, he admitted it in public? Am I missing something?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

*Arenas in big trouble*



> LATEST HEADLINES - NBA NEWS
> RSS Feeds E-News Sign Up Add Widget
> 0101arenas608_story.jpg
> Gilbert Arenas plead no contest to a gun charge in 2003.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Haha, that's some John Woo **** in there. I'm imagining Arenas and Crittenton re-enacting scenes from Hard Boiled and The Killer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

I've actually talked to someone who really thinks that Arenas just did this as a joke. Like, pulled a gun on Crittenton as a joke. Committed a form of assault, which is against the law, as a joke.

That guy might be on the short list of people dumber than Arenas.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

I'm having a hard time figuring out who's dumber between Arenas and Plaxico Burress.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*










Plaxico shot himself....dont get much dumber than that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Plaxico shot himself....dont get much dumber than that.


Yeah, you got a point there.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

yeah, but at least it was an accident. Even 10 year old kids know that it's against the law to point a gun at someone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Leonsis and his lawyers have probably read that contract forwards backwards and upside down by now. If it's me I'm going to try any way I can to get myself clear of Gilbert and that damned contract.


Really this is like me pulling a gun on someone over a stick of gum. You know good and well that Arenas probably blows 25K like it's nothing to him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Diable said:


> Leonsis and his lawyers have probably read that contract forwards backwards and upside down by now. If it's me I'm going to try any way I can to get myself clear of Gilbert and that damned contract.
> 
> 
> Really this is like me pulling a gun on someone over a stick of gum. You know good and well that Arenas probably blows 25K like it's nothing to him.


He's not that smart. He paid thousands to make a room negative pressure to simulate high elevation but being in there for an hour does nothing for your hemaglobin levels.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

What kind of idiot doesn't know the truth about Hemaglobin levels!!!

Anyways this is much ado about nothing. Nothing's going to happen. I'd love to see him traded though.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

I still think he's an idiot for not doing proper research before spending a large sum of money on it but whatever.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> What kind of idiot doesn't know the truth about Hemaglobin levels!!!
> 
> Anyways this is much ado about nothing. Nothing's going to happen. I'd love to see him traded though.


All he would have to do is ask the team doctor, "Hey, would a negative pressure chamber increase my stamina?" Then the team doctor would say, "No, it's not enough time in simulated high altitude to have any effect on your stamina.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> What kind of idiot doesn't know the truth about Hemaglobin levels!!!


if he paid money thinking that he was going to improve his athletic ability then yes that would make him an idiot. granted its not on the same level of idiocy as pointing a gun at a teammate and getting into a mexican standoff, but idiotic nonetheless.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

You put the gun down!

No, You put the gun down!

I will when I get paid!

You put the gun down!

Your crazy!

You put the gun down!


Hey...hey...come on now! Both of you put the gun down. That's not necessary...that's not necessary.

Both

SHUT UP, FOOL!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Tom said:


> You put the gun down!
> 
> No, You put the gun down!
> 
> ...


This is Arenas preparing for each game while looking in the mirror.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> This is Arenas preparing for each game while looking in the mirror.



:rofl:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> All he would have to do is ask the team doctor, "Hey, would a negative pressure chamber increase my stamina?" Then the team doctor would say, "No, it's not enough time in simulated high altitude to have any effect on your stamina.


Or maybe it's the same concept of corked bats where there's enough of a widespread belief that it somehow helps your power that you don't question it. I'm sure he didn't just wake up one day and decide to get one, somebody told him it was useful.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> Or maybe it's the same concept of corked bats where there's enough of a widespread belief that it somehow helps your power that you don't question it. I'm sure he didn't just wake up one day and decide to get one, somebody told him it was useful.


Please tell me who else in the NBA uses one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

His tweets are funny



> for P Vecsey-ur articles r very entertaining and exciting..its like AND 1 basketball..great to watch but just not the real thing..cmon son
> 
> me and coach Flip talk every other day on the phone or by text..i dont know who ur fake Ratatouille..i havent even talked bac to coach
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> Or maybe it's the same concept of corked bats where there's enough of a widespread belief that it somehow helps your power that you don't question it.


As the cork weighs less than the wood it's replacing it actually does help the hitter generate more bat speed, and in theory helps him get around more quickly on fastballs.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



HB said:


> His tweets are funny
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Not really. He doesn't sound any different than some of the immature, uncreative dweebs on this board.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Who took a crap in your Wheaties this morning?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> He's not that smart. He paid thousands to make a room negative pressure to simulate high elevation but being in there for an hour does nothing for your hemaglobin levels.


how long do increased levels of BPG remain in the blood stream?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



E.H. Munro said:


> As the cork weighs less than the wood it's replacing it actually does help the hitter generate more bat speed, and in theory helps him get around more quickly on fastballs.


but a cork is less dense than the wood it's replacing, thus making the bat less hard. Therefore the bat compresses more when making contact with the ball instead of making the ball compress. More energy is absorbed by the bat rather than transferred to the ball, decreasing the distance the ball travels.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Pimped Out said:


> how long do increased levels of BPG remain in the blood stream?


Hopefully never. It is a part of your membrane mediated metabolic processes... I don't understand. Are you talking for steroids? because that won't effect your strength. Or are you referring to BPA?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> but a cork is less dense than the wood it's replacing, thus making the bat less hard. Therefore the bat compresses more when making contact with the ball instead of making the ball compress. More energy is absorbed by the bat rather than transferred to the ball, decreasing the distance the ball travels.


Depends on how much cork, the wood used in the bat, and the bat speed of the hitter. A David Ortiz type doesn't benefit a lot because he's got a relatively slow swing. Alfonso Soriano or Dustin Pedroia, on the other hand, have a ton of bat speed, and benefit more from the lower mass.

EDIT: I should probably explain this since you're probably not a baseball player. Hitters don't cork the upper barrel of the bat. It's the bottom 12"-18" that they drill out (basically they cut the bottom of the bat off, drill out the lower bat and stuff cork in there, then glue the knob back on and use pine tar to hide the alteration). The idea is to shave a couple of ounces of weight from the bat, they don't need to drill all the way through to do that. So the cork doesn't actually decrease density in the bat's sweet spot, and you use pine tar to harden the part of the bat that is corked.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> Hopefully never. It is a part of your membrane mediated metabolic processes... I don't understand. Are you talking for steroids? because that won't effect your strength. Or are you referring to BPA?


2-3 BPG, a derivative of 1-3 BPG used in metabolism, is the bodies short term solution to low pressure. Before the body can adjust its red blood cell production, 2-3 BPG is used to affect oxygen binding to hemoglobin by lowering its affinity in tissue, hence increasing the amount of oxygen delivered to cells.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Pimped Out said:


> 2-3 BPG, a derivative of 1-3 BPG used in metabolism, is the bodies short term solution to low pressure. Before the body can adjust its red blood cell production, 2-3 BPG is used to affect oxygen binding to hemoglobin by lowering its affinity in tissue, hence increasing the amount of oxygen delivered to cells.


not quite. BPG is used for anaerobic metabolism. This means that you're producing more lactic acid and therefore won't see any muscle gains. It's primarily used for red blood cells as energy and your muscles for short term energy, not for endurance.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



E.H. Munro said:


> Depends on how much cork, the wood used in the bat, and the bat speed of the hitter. A David Ortiz type doesn't benefit a lot because he's got a relatively slow swing. Alfonso Soriano or Dustin Pedroia, on the other hand, have a ton of bat speed, and benefit more from the lower mass.
> 
> EDIT: I should probably explain this since you're probably not a baseball player. Hitters don't cork the upper barrel of the bat. It's the bottom 12"-18" that they drill out (basically they cut the bottom of the bat off, drill out the lower bat and stuff cork in there, then glue the knob back on and use pine tar to hide the alteration). The idea is to shave a couple of ounces of weight from the bat, they don't need to drill all the way through to do that. So the cork doesn't actually decrease density in the bat's sweet spot, and you use pine tar to harden the part of the bat that is corked.


The cork in the bat absorbs the energy from the ball. It doesn't matter where it is in the bat as long as it's in the bat.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> The cork in the bat absorbs the energy from the ball. It doesn't matter where it is in the bat as long as it's in the bat.


Except that the bat doesn't "compress" the way you claimed. And the increased bat speed actually does help line drive hitters. Your complaint is only valid about big slow swingers, who would probably see their fly balls travel less distance due to lower bat mass , which I noted initially. But the increase of 1%-2% in bat speed is a significant advantage for line drive hitters.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> not quite. BPG is used for anaerobic metabolism. This means that you're producing more lactic acid and therefore won't see any muscle gains. It's primarily used for red blood cells as energy and your muscles for short term energy, not for endurance.


1,3 BPG is used for glycolysis, not anaerobic respiration. Glycolysis is both a precursor for aerobic respiration and anaerobic respiration. Ultimately that is moot though because the relevant chemical here is 2,3 BPG which affects hemoglobin binding. 2,3 BPG is not used in metabolic pathways. 2,3 BPG lowers hemoglobin affinity to oxygen resulting in more O2 in body tissue.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Pimped Out said:


> 1,3 BPG is used for glycolysis, not anaerobic respiration. Glycolysis is both a precursor for aerobic respiration and anaerobic respiration. Ultimately that is moot though because the relevant chemical here is 2,3 BPG which affects hemoglobin binding. 2,3 BPG is not used in metabolic pathways. 2,3 BPG lowers hemoglobin affinity to oxygen resulting in more O2 in body tissue.


Glycolysis is anaerobic respiration.

While the products of glycolysis are essential for the Kreb cycle, a buildup of that during strenuous exercise would lead to conversion of pyruvate into lactic acid rather than pyruvate into the Kreb cycle due to a shortage of oxygen. This won't stimulate production of hemoglobin in short periods. If you were to live at a constant oxygen depraved state, your body would adapt. However, this would take weeks of persistent exposure to a higher elevation.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

You are clearly ignoring the actual argument which is not about metabolism. The relevant chemical is not used metabolism. The affects are immediate for 2,3 BPG on blood. There is no associated lactic acid or pyruvate build up because glycolysis is not performed by 2,3 BPG when the body needs oxygen. The primary role of 2,3 BPG is to help the body deliver O2 when there is a shortage. It binds to hemoglobin to affect the affinity toward O2. Just admit you are not familiar with the bodies short term response to a hypobaric conditions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> What kind of idiot doesn't know the truth about Hemaglobin levels!!!
> 
> Anyways this is much ado about nothing. Nothing's going to happen. I'd love to see him traded though.


Wonder why I missed this? Anywhoo you have got to be living in a dream world to think nothing is going to happen. Forget the feds, well don't forget them because they might want to press charges against Arenas, but definitely Mr. Stern will suspend him, how long it will be is anyone's guess? Guys on ATH were just talking about how Devin Harris said 75% of NBA players own guns, you really think Stern is going to take this lightly? Heck no.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

BPG? Blocks per game? Aren't there better stats to talk about when speaking of Arenas?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Pimped Out said:


> You are clearly ignoring the actual argument which is not about metabolism. The relevant chemical is not used metabolism. The affects are immediate for 2,3 BPG on blood. There is no associated lactic acid or pyruvate build up because glycolysis is not performed by 2,3 BPG when the body needs oxygen. The primary role of 2,3 BPG is to help the body deliver O2 when there is a shortage. It binds to hemoglobin to affect the affinity toward O2. Just admit you are not familiar with the bodies short term response to a hypobaric conditions.


What I don't understand is where you're getting extra BPG from. Your body can only produce so much before you become hypoxic. Your body will only release around 25-30% of oxygen bound to hemoglobin. 

No, i haven't done research on hypobaric conditions, but the idea that you'll become more fit because of jogging in a low oxygen environment and then return to a normal oxygen environment is faulty logic. Rather, you would want to pump as much oxygen to your body as possible to train your muscles. In his situation, he's not near Denver, but wants to train like he is. Unfortunately your body doesn't work like that. It's lazy. It will take the easiest way out. So instead of adapting to low altitude conditions for one hour a day, it would rather run a severe oxygen debt and fatigue faster. He runs the risk of doing more brain damage (I've read his twitters) to himself.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Fascinating discussion on hemoglobin. In other news:



> *The NBA players union will fight the Washington Wizards or the NBA if either tries to void the contracts of two Wizards players who are alleged to have pulled guns on each other before a recent practice.*
> 
> "They can attempt to take any action they want, but if it contradicts or violates the collective bargaining agreement, then we will litigate over that," Billy Hunter, the NBA Players Association executive director, told the Daily News Saturday. "There's no question we'd litigate."
> 
> ...


I don't think Stern and the Wizards are going to let this situation just blow-over (and they really shouldn't in order to set an example for the league) but it looks like neither will the player's union if the **** hits the fan.

Some punishment is definitely in order though since pulling a gun on your fellow coworker would get you fired and behind bars in just about every profession.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Jakain said:


> Fascinating discussion on hemoglobin. In other news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just for show. If they are convicted, the union will have no grounds to appeal. Get ready for them to serve an Artest-like suspension though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

It would be ****ing hilarious if Arenas lost his contract. No one would be willing to resign that injury prone chucker to half that.

Will never happen though. He'll just get a stiff fine and plenty of games off. Seeing as how he never plays, the Wizards won't have to worry too much.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



> Multiple sources have confirmed that Javaris Crittenton became upset with Gilbert Arenas over a card game on Washington's team flight from Phoenix on Dec. 19. Crittenton was annoyed about losing money in the game. After Arenas mocked Crittenton, the two began arguing with trash talk escalating, according to sources. A person who was on the plane and witnessed the squabble said Crittenton joked with Arenas that he would shoot him in his left knee, which has kept him sidelined for much of the past two seasons. When the players arrived for practice on Dec. 21, Arenas placed three guns on a chair next to Crittenton with a note that read, "Pick one." Arenas, according to sources, was expecting Crittenton to see it as a joke. But Crittenton wasn't laughing. He grew enraged and tossed one of the guns across the room, saying that he had his own gun, according to a person who was in the locker room at the time.


http://m.si.com/news/tr/tr/detail/2171123;jsessionid=59A85F1B1783E682C75E9A6706520473.cnnsi2

Crittenton is gonna end up playing for the Tuscaloosa Thrashers after all this.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

and Arenas better pray Stern doesn't help the Pollins tear up that contract of his.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Who the **** picks a gun up and throws it :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

this reaaaaaaaaaally doesn't help the league's image...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

So Arenas makes a stupid joke and Crittendon turns it into a catastrophe for this team. Of course if they found a way to void that contract they should give Javaris the MLE for helping them out. Arenas should give up comedy. He is just total fail at it.

I was just thinking about the Wizards. You really can't look at that team and find anything resembling an easy solution for their problems unless you find a way to take that money from Arenas. They're not even good enough to make the playoffs in the East apparently, but they've got a lot of highly paid players. If you try to trade Butler and/or Jamison you likely get screwed. Butler's contract isn't very bad though, but you want to keep him probably. It just kills you when you're paying superstar money to a guy who doesn't give you a comparable impact.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion near as I can tell. If the media just shut up about it, it would go away, just like every other gun charge. I mean, why isn't the media flipping out about Delonte West? He was packing all kinds of guns, weaving in and out of traffic, and the NBA hasn't suspended him a single game yet.

I remember when Scottie Pippen got caught with a gun, and it was a non story.

Media these days just make everything into such a big deal. If we're thinking rationally here, the most logical explanation for all of this is the most innocent and idiotic one. This is Agent Zero here. Not some crazy arch villain.


----------



## Joshua Thomas (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

The New York Post had Friday's most vivid telling of the alleged December 21 standoff between the Wizards. In its story, the newspaper reported that Crittenton confronted Arenas for an unpaid gambling debt. Arenas then drew a firearm from his locker, which led to Crittenton pulling his own weapon.

But Arenas told Washington Post beat writer Michael Lee after practice Friday that the New York Post account of the now-infamous locker room face-off simply isn't true. Lee tweeted that Arenas said "that's not the real story" and that the guard is considering bringing a lawsuit against the newspaper.

________________
Beautiful Russian Women | Mail Order Brides | Sexy Ukrainian Girls


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

The new story is FAR different from the Mexican standoff that they reported before.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



futuristxen said:


> This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion near as I can tell. If the media just shut up about it, it would go away, just like every other gun charge. I mean, why isn't the media flipping out about Delonte West? He was packing all kinds of guns, weaving in and out of traffic, and the NBA hasn't suspended him a single game yet.
> 
> I remember when Scottie Pippen got caught with a gun, and it was a non story.
> 
> Media these days just make everything into such a big deal. If we're thinking rationally here, the most logical explanation for all of this is the most innocent and idiotic one. This is Agent Zero here. Not some crazy arch villain.


Tiger's PR firm is behind this story. There hasn't been a single story out about the asian stripper that he had chained to a radiator in a chicken suit as he made her reenact his championship putts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

The NBA hasn't suspended Delonte because he is still being investigated


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Diable said:


> So Arenas makes a stupid joke and Crittendon turns it into a catastrophe for this team. Of course if they found a way to void that contract they should give Javaris the MLE for helping them out. Arenas should give up comedy. He is just total fail at it.
> 
> I was just thinking about the Wizards. You really can't look at that team and find anything resembling an easy solution for their problems unless you find a way to take that money from Arenas. They're not even good enough to make the playoffs in the East apparently, but they've got a lot of highly paid players. If you try to trade Butler and/or Jamison you likely get screwed. Butler's contract isn't very bad though, but you want to keep him probably. It just kills you when you're paying superstar money to a guy who doesn't give you a comparable impact.


This is starting to remind me of that Mitch Richmond - Juwan Howard - Rod Strickland era that just crippled the franchise until Jordan came around.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Dre™ said:


> This is starting to remind me of that Mitch Richmond - Juwan Howard - Rod Strickland era that just crippled the franchise until Jordan came around.


and crippled it some more?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> Tiger's PR firm is behind this story. There hasn't been a single story out about the asian stripper that he had chained to a radiator in a chicken suit as he made her reenact his championship putts.


Wait, he was making her re-enact his championship putts? That sick *******!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



> The NBA has not ruled out suspending Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas before the legal process plays out fully in Arenas' gun-possession case, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Although it has been widely expected that league officials will abide by their usual practice -- which is to wait for penalties to be meted out through the legal system before imposing their own sanctons -- sources told ESPN.com that suspending Arenas while he awaits his legal fate remains an option under consideration by NBA commissioner David Stern depending on how long the case goes because Arenas has already admitted to possessing firearms on Wizards property.
> 
> That is a key distinction between Arenas' situation and other off-court disciplinary matters, such as the September arrest of Cleveland's Delonte West on weapons charges after a motorcycle-speeding incident. Arenas has already admitted to breaking league rules on gun possession both publicly and to federal investigators.


*Link*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



Hyperion said:


> and crippled it some more?


At least he brought a little excitement...but yeah for some reason I ****ed up the timeline between Jordan and Grunfeld, this team should be credited to Ernie. It started out well.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



futuristxen said:


> This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion near as I can tell. If the media just shut up about it, it would go away, just like every other gun charge. I mean, why isn't the media flipping out about Delonte West? He was packing all kinds of guns, weaving in and out of traffic, and the NBA hasn't suspended him a single game yet.
> 
> I remember when Scottie Pippen got caught with a gun, and it was a non story.
> 
> Media these days just make everything into such a big deal. If we're thinking rationally here, the most logical explanation for all of this is the most innocent and idiotic one. This is Agent Zero here. Not some crazy arch villain.


He brought a gun into the workplace. That alone is grounds to suspend him for the rest of the season, void his contract and possibly more. 

Steven Jackson and Jamaal Tinsley were involved in a gun incident. So was Telfair, but neither was at the workplace, and they didn't face any major suspension. I think Jackson had 7 games.

If any of us brings a gun into the workplace we'll be collecting unemployment.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



E.H. Munro said:


> Wait, he was making her re-enact his championship putts? That sick *******!


Not only that, but he'd heckle her with the very same heckles that he hears in his head as he throws handfuls of golf balls at her. if she missed, he would slap her around something awful shouting "***** don't you know who I am? I'm Tiger mutha ****ing Woods! I don't miss!!"


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

anyone notice the irony? the wizards used to be called the washington bullets.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*



afobisme said:


> anyone notice the irony? the wizards used to be called the washington bullets.


AND THERE WERE NO BULLETS IN THE GUNS!!! LOL I GET IT!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Bullets are firing blanks!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

This keeps getting uglier. The Washington Post is reporting first-hand accounts that allege Crittenton actually *loaded and cocked* a gun.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/06/AR2010010605167.html

If this is true, Crittenton is D-O-N-E.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Update: Arenas Denies He Pulled Gun On Crittenton*

Will be hard to prove though since they don't have Crittenton's gun. If he's smart he'll toss it into the ocean or something.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Update: Arenas charged, possible plea bargain in the works*



> The saga that has consumed both Gilbert Arenas and the Washington Wizards reached an important landmark Thursday when Arenas was charged by the U.S. Attorney's Office for Washington, D.C. with one count of felony gun possession stemming from a Dec. 21 incident last year in which Arenas had brought guns from his Virginia home to Verizon Center, where the Wizards play.
> 
> If convicted on the charge, Arenas could face a maximum sentence of five years in prison, as well as a fine. However, the single charge may be a precursor to a plea bargain agreement between Arenas and the Attorney's Office. Arenas has already admitted that he brought four guns into Verizon Center as part of what he called a "joke" that he hoped would diffuse an argument between himself and teammate Javaris Crittenton. The Attorney's Office could have charged him with four counts, one for each weapon he brought into the District. Filing just one count may mean Arenas's attorneys and the U.S. Attorney's Office have reached some kind of agreement.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/01/14/arenas.charges.da/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmmm..... me thinks that there's more to the story that is being kept well under wraps by the league.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4856909


> Lawyer: Crittenton to plead guilty
> Comment Email Print Share
> ESPN.com news services
> WASHINGTON -- An attorney for Washington Wizards guard Javaris Crittenton says the player will plead guilty to a misdemeanor gun charge -- 10 days after teammate Gilbert Arenas pleaded guilty to a felony gun charge.
> ...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

This story just keeps setting new levels of _ossum_. The NBA needs Agent Zero. Or should we call him Agent Double Zero?



> Assistant U.S. Attorney Chris Kavanaugh said the two players first clashed Dec. 19 over a card game on a team flight back from a game in Phoenix. Arenas said he was too old for a fistfight and threatened to shoot Crittenton in the face, and Crittenton replied he would shoot Arenas in his surgically repaired knee, Kavanaugh said. ...
> 
> White said that after Crittenton tossed one of Arenas’ guns on the floor, Arenas said: “_If I’m giving you these three guns, imagine what I have in my car_.”


But wait! There's more!



> Washington Wizards guard Javaris Crittenton pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor gun charge Monday, *explaining he had a pistol because he feared teammate Gilbert Arenas would shoot him or blow up his car* after the two argued over a card game.


WTFFF???


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems like you have to suspend Crittendon, but if Arenas is making those sorts of threats and noone really knows how stable this guy is then he's got a good argument. I'd bet that his lawyer told him to say that though, because it helps him legally to claim that he felt threatened and was only in possession of the gun because he feared for his safety.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Blow up his car because of an argument over a card game? I'm assuming the stakes are a little higher in their card games, but still. I always thought Gil was a headcase, but damn.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This thing just wont go away, because no-one here has any idea what the hell is going on.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

FX™ said:


> This thing just wont go away, because no-one here has any idea what the hell is going on.


No, I just think it speaks to how crazy we all think Arenas is. If he can say to his teammate, who knows him better than any of us, "I will shoot you in the face or blow up your car" and he believes that Arenas WILL do that, how crazy is he? I mean if people that know you really well think you are capable of doing anything and are unpredictable, then you must be effing crazy as hell!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

> “If I’m giving you these three guns, imagine what I have in my car.”


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> > “If I’m giving you these three guns, imagine what I have in my car.”


:rofl: Post of the year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I saw Crittenton at the airport yesterday flying out..he looked kind of down and I think he was by himself. This is an unfortunate situation, Arenas pretty much provoked him into torpedoing his career.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I saw Crittenton at the airport yesterday flying out..he looked kind of down and I think he was by himself. This is an unfortunate situation, Arenas pretty much provoked him into torpedoing his career.


Has Crittenton even played in a game this year?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Umm..I don't think so. They started out with so many guards in front of him even before this **** popped up, and they didn't pick up his option.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> Umm..I don't think so. They started out with so many guards in front of him even before this **** popped up, and they didn't pick up his option.


So his career has already been over.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I saw Crittenton at the airport yesterday flying out..he looked kind of down and I think he was by himself. This is an unfortunate situation, Arenas pretty much provoked him into torpedoing his career.


Crittenton's career was torpedoed by a lack of talent.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I saw Crittenton at the airport yesterday flying out..he looked kind of down and I think he was by himself. This is an unfortunate situation, Arenas pretty much provoked him into torpedoing his career.


What career!?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> NEW YORK (AP)—An advertisement featuring the NBA’s two biggest superstars includes a gun reference in the same week that two players were suspended for carrying firearms to the locker room.
> 
> The Nike ad, which appears in several publications including Sports Illustrated and ESPN The Magazine, has LeBron James(notes) on one page and Kobe Bryant(notes) on the other. Along with the slogan, “Prepare For Combat,” is a quote from each player showing how tough he is.
> 
> ...


lol..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish the NBA had the balls to come out and say "Yes we heard about it and it's not that big of a deal."

Sheesh.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wish the NBA had the balls to come out and say "Yes we heard about it and it's not that big of a deal."
> 
> Sheesh.


Yeah, because flashing a piece in the workplace is no big deal. This is why you're not in business. Professionalism is paramount to running a successful business. These fools are being paid millions of dollars to not embarrass the team and themselves while playing basketball. yet we let all this **** slide because they are entertainers. A felony is a felony. They're lucky they still have a job after this. (well Crittenton essentially got fired, but he wasn't good at his job anyway.)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think he's talking about the "nothing in the Chamber" ad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> I think he's talking about the "nothing in the Chamber" ad.


:lol:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> I think he's talking about the "nothing in the Chamber" ad.


definitely jumped the gun on that one


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> What career!?


just because he wasn't good doesn't mean he was bringing in big paychecks. even the lowest paid in the league make thousands upon thousands of dollars of dollars.

critteron ruined his career by himself. nobody forced him to have a gun in his locker and he didn't have to raise his gun at gilbert.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I think he's talking about the "nothing in the Chamber" ad.


I would never want my product associated with gun violence. It's an inappropriate ad campaign. The NBA needs to address the issue of how pervasive guns are in the league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Travis Henry model


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> definitely jumped the gun on that one


You're indefintely suspended for that comment...


----------

